# evaporation lines??



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello girls

I know this is a really silly question but has anyone had an evaporation line on a hpt?

Here is the score......we decided to try for baby number 2 and I was on the bcp to regulate my cycle but came off 3 weeks ago and no sign of af yet.

I took a hpt on Tuesday and no lines came up not even the control line so I put in a drawer and the next day I looked and there was a faint second line and a strong control line!!  I know they say not to read the results after the allotted time so I took another and I think a very faint line came up again in the allotted time and the faint lines are still there now when I look at the tests three days later!!  I don't know if I am kidding myself because the lines are so faint. I took another one yesterday and it seemed to be negative but then when I looked later there is a very faint line.  The tests are 3 different brands and I must have taken hundreds of hpts in my time but am pretty dure I have never had an evaporation line before.

All the tests I took were in the afternoon so not with very concentrated wee wee (sorry tmi!!)

So what do you think?  am I completely bonkers or do I have 3 evaporation lines or what??

Help keep me sane please!!

Lillyanne xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I know only too well about evaporation lines as I think thats what I got today !! Sadly they give false hope !

It was my test day today (natural frozen embryo transfer)...I tested at 5.30am when woke up and got a negative....then at around lunchtime, for no apparent reason and god knows what possessed me but I did another test...left it for nolonger than 5/10mins and there was the faintest of lines....so spent all day stressing and not drinking and not going for a wee...just tested again using 3 different brands and all negative....so I think we're its pretty much a definite negative for us sadly.

I really wouldn't take any notice of any test lines after 10mins...throw the tests away and don't go digging around in the rubbish looking for them or keep them in a draw !!

Check out this website...

www.peeonastick.com


If you've been on bcp then it can take a while for your cycles to regulate so this could be why your period hasn't shown yet if its only been 3 weeks.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Really sorry to hear what you are going through.  Are you going to test again though as you got a faint bfp on one of the tests?

I have booked a doctors appointment for monday so will get them to test me again or give me some provera to bring on af so I can start clomid again!

Hpt's can be so mean can't they.  I wish they just said yes or no and there was no faint lines or evaporation lines to stress us out even more than we already are!

Take care honey

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Nope...not gonna test again...I can't put myself through it...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

I totally understand.

Take care of yourself and try and pamper yourself this weekend, you deserve it.

xx


----------

